# I guess UGA beat FSU to the punch?



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

> The Associated Press
> 
> The University of Georgia has reached an out-of-court settlement with a former student who filed a $25 million sexual harassment lawsuit after claiming school officials were slow to respond to an alleged assault involving three athletes. Tiffany Williams contended the school failed to take action against former Georgia basketball players Tony Cole and Steve Thomas and ex-football player Brandon Williams after an alleged sexual assault.
> 
> ...



http://womensrightsny.com/uga-settles-harassment-lawsuit-involving-former-athletes/


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2016)

Thas bassetball. That don't count.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 26, 2016)

People pick and choose who they agree and disagree with. Just so happens Winston won a NC so most ppl hate him for it.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://womensrightsny.com/uga-settles-harassment-lawsuit-involving-former-athletes/



and your point is what....

FSU still covered up JW's action. that your defending 

the poor boy sure is digging up some bones to try and make himself feel better


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> and your point is what....
> 
> FSU still covered up JW's action. that your defending
> 
> the poor boy sure is digging up some bones to try and make himself feel better



Just pointing out the hypocrisy that is Dawg Nation.  UGA actively recruited a player who had a known history of sexual abuse.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just pointing out the hypocrisy that is Dawg Nation.  UGA actively recruited a player who had a known history of sexual abuse.



They are huge hypocrites. Their beloved rb beat women yet theyd still take an autograph or pic with him


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just pointing out the hypocrisy that is Dawg Nation.  UGA actively recruited a player who had a known history of sexual abuse.



You've done it now. No way Uga would ever do something like that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are huge hypocrites. Their beloved rb beat countless women yet theyd still take an autograph or pic with him






That's different.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You've done it now. No way Uga would ever do something like that.



Yep.  Doing thing the right way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  Doing thing the right way.



Just wait till they start doing things the Smart way.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2016)

Such a big brush y'all are using....

Guess I need to consider the source ...

Carry on with your feel good thread


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2016)

Daily nolesux and volsux.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 26, 2016)

JW's victim never used the word CONSENSUAL


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Daily nolesux and volsux.



Yes they do. Just less than UGAsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> and your point is what....
> 
> FSU still covered up JW's action. that your defending
> 
> the poor boy sure is digging up some bones to try and make himself feel better



gold ranger still believes fsu is relevant. clemson will smash them again next year and it will be more  of his hate filled diatribe. takes a warped brain to continually support a rapist thief and liar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gold ranger still believes fsu is relevant. clemson will smash them again next year and it will be more  of his hate filled diatribe. takes a warped brain to continually support a rapist thief and liar.



You're probably right. After spending that 950 grand we can't afford to buy the ref's like Saban.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just pointing out the hypocrisy that is Dawg Nation.  UGA actively recruited a player who had a known history of sexual abuse.



You need to look up hypocrisy in the dictionary because you either don't know what it means or can't figure any other way to deflect the fact the JW was protected by FSU multiple times for it's own gain. 

Deflection try number 1,288 = fail.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're probably right. After spending that 950 grand we can't afford to buy the ref's like Saban.



weak thug. surely that lil so ga brain can do better than that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> weak thug. surely that lil so ga brain can do better than that.



That's all I got


Now take your rainbow flag and go back to Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's all I got
> 
> 
> Now take your rainbow flag and go back to Atlanta.



Don't mess with the Atlanta elite.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's all I got
> 
> 
> Now take your rainbow flag and go back to Atlanta.



rainbow flags are for tek fans


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://womensrightsny.com/uga-settles-harassment-lawsuit-involving-former-athletes/



Sorry, but I just couldn't click on your link..

womensrightsny.com



Digging deep aren't ya Ranger if you are cruising a "womens rights" website..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I just couldn't click on your link..
> 
> womensrightsny.com
> 
> ...



maybe ranger is really a chick. i remember there were a few female power rangers.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> You need to look up hypocrisy in the dictionary because you either don't know what it means or can't figure any other way to deflect the fact the JW was protected by FSU multiple times for it's own gain.
> 
> Deflection try number 1,288 = fail.





> Simple Definition of hypocrisy
> 
> : the behavior of people who do things that they tell other people not to do : behavior that does not agree with what someone claims to believe or feel



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hypocrisy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe ranger is really a chick. i remember there were a few female power rangers.



Whatever the Ranger is, he's not very good at trolling..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I just couldn't click on your link..
> 
> womensrightsny.com
> 
> ...



http://onlineathens.com/stories/042807/news_20070428040.shtml#.VqjIiSVViko

That better?  Either way you support an athletic dept that knowingly brought a rapist onto campus just to _attempt _to win championships.

You are one sick individual.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, I don't make it a habit to jump in the middle of a fight between girls,....

Anyway, I never heard anything about these pup dudes and what they did to that girl, but if true, and any of you here, knew about that story, I would be surprised you would ever say anything about FSU? For a federal court to rule, that it appears the President on down put winning ahead of what they knew about a certain player, says a lot about the facts of the case.

If thats not the poster boy for the definition of hypocrisy, I don't know what is?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 27, 2016)

Im not saying anything about fsu bec 10rc payed off a girl who accused Peyton when he was there of harassment..cause he mooned her. These uga fans like I said are the biggest hypocrites on here bec every one of them will line up and take a selfie with a known woman beater ol Hershel himself. So lets not bash other schools and fans about how they or how they don't handle things like this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not saying anything about fsu bec 10rc payed off a girl who accused Peyton when he was there of harassment..cause he mooned her. These uga fans like I said are the biggest hypocrites on here bec every one of them will line up and take a selfie with a known woman beater ol Hershel himself. So lets not bash other schools and fans about how they or how they don't handle things like this.



Don't lie if you had the chance you would take a selfie with Hershel too.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Don't lie if you had the chance you would take a selfie with Hershel too.....



Nope. Hershel was never my fav I was more of a Bo fan. Bo is the best all around athlete ever.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 27, 2016)

show me one UGA fan on this FORUM  that supported what happen  to Tiffany Williams in  2002.

Gold (Digger) Ranger is just trying to find something any thing to justify his action of support for JW....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope. Hershel was never my fav I was more of a Bo fan. Bo is the best all around athlete ever.



I have enough respect for "celebrities" to leave them alone when in public.  I walked right past Toni Kukoc in Split, Croatia right after a championship season.  Others that were there were running up to him for autographs and pictures.

I figured the man went back home to get away from that crap, so I just nodded my head as I walked by and told the other to leave the man alone, he went home to get away from rude Americans.  He got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> show me one UGA fan on this FORUM  that supported what happen  to Tiffany Williams in  2002.



This


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> show me one UGA fan on this FORUM  that supported what happen  to Tiffany Williams in  2002.
> 
> Gold (Digger) Ranger is just trying to find something any thing to justify his action of support for JW....



THIS! If you go back far enough into ANY school and you'll find something. JW and his case is relevant this decade. And this won't go away anytime soon!

Actually, Ranger is starting to sound like his buddy JJ and 4x4 on the spinning!



Scott G said:


> This



You'll get nothing from him that will say Jameis was a bad kid at FSU..


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> show me one UGA fan on this FORUM  that supported what happen  to Tiffany Williams in  2002.
> 
> Gold (Digger) Ranger is just trying to find something any thing to justify his action of support for JW....



Kinda hard to do since this forum only goes back to 2004 because of the crash 

Typical of most mutt fans though.  Worried about what other schools do and bashing other players instead of worrying about their own.   Meanwhile, ol JW will go on making his millions, go to the Pro Bowl and being a great NFL QB, FSU will go on winning games why you pukes sit here and whine in your misery because all you have to hold on to is a Championship from 36 years ago 

"Next year is our year"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Kinda hard to do since this forum only goes back to 2004 because of the crash
> 
> Typical of most mutt fans though.  Worried about what other schools do and bashing other players instead of worrying about their own.   Meanwhile, ol JW will go on making his millions, go to the Pro Bowl and being a great NFL QB, FSU will go on winning games why you pukes sit here and whine in your misery because all you have to hold on to is a Championship from 36 years ago
> 
> "Next year is our year"



I was wondering when we would get more FSU homers that stick up for Jameis in this thread..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Meanwhile, ol JW will go on making his millions, go to the Pro Bowl and being a great NFL QB, FSU will go on winning games why you pukes sit here and whine in your misery because all you have to hold on to is a Championship from 36 years ago



In other words - "Rape, pillage and plunder, but whateva you do, just win baby!"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://onlineathens.com/stories/042807/news_20070428040.shtml#.VqjIiSVViko
> 
> That better?  Either way you support an athletic dept that knowingly brought a rapist onto campus just to _attempt _to win championships.
> 
> You are one sick individual.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, I don't make it a habit to jump in the middle of a fight between girls,....
> 
> Anyway, I never heard anything about these pup dudes and what they did to that girl, but if true, and any of you here, knew about that story, I would be surprised you would ever say anything about FSU? For a federal court to rule, that it appears the President on down put winning ahead of what they knew about a certain player, says a lot about the facts of the case.
> 
> If thats not the poster boy for the definition of hypocrisy, I don't know what is?



Great post Snook


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> In other words - "Rape, pillage and plunder, but whateva you do, just win baby!"



Is that the Uga motto?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great post Snook



You Snook's new homeboy ain't ya' Spot?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that the Uga motto?



FSU fight song.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> show me one UGA fan on this FORUM  that supported what happen  to Tiffany Williams in  2002.



I'll bet you if Williams story changed 5 times after it happened, with each change coming immediately after the previous one was disproved, you would have come to the same conclusion.

What makes this relevant is the holier than thou attitude of the UGA fanbase, while your school went out of it's way to recruit a known sexual predator.

Point is, like Slayer said above, every school has something in it's background.  

We all live in glass houses.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that the Uga motto?



Can't be.  It said just win.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 27, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Kinda hard to do since this forum only goes back to 2004 because of the crash
> 
> Typical of most mutt fans though.  Worried about what other schools do and bashing other players instead of worrying about their own.   Meanwhile, ol JW will go on making his millions, go to the Pro Bowl and being a great NFL QB, FSU will go on winning games why you pukes sit here and whine in your misery because all you have to hold on to is a Championship from 36 years ago
> 
> "Next year is our year"



UGA  fan did not start this thread

you feel better now that you had something to say to try and help out Gold Digger


----------



## nickel back (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'll bet you if Williams story changed 5 times after it happened, with each change coming immediately after the previous one was disproved, you would have come to the same conclusion.
> 
> What makes this relevant is the holier than thou attitude of the UGA fanbase, while your school went out of it's way to recruit a known sexual predator.
> 
> ...



there you are saying what we would say.

who said we took up for this sexual predator besides you and your buddies?


stop making stuff up to make yourself feel better.....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> there you are saying what we would say.
> 
> who said we took up for this sexual predator besides you and your buddies?
> 
> ...



It's called a hypothetical.

I'll tell you what, from now on I'll go with the UGA means of defending a star player.

I'll assume that Jameis is guilty.  He shouldn't be punished, though.  Rape should be allowed by the NCAA.

That better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> there you are saying what we would say.
> 
> who said we took up for this sexual predator besides you and your buddies?
> 
> ...



gotta go with nickel back on this one. never heard one dog say anything to support this predator


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You'll get nothing from him that will say Jameis was a bad kid at FSU..



Jameis was an immature idiot at FSU.  That doesn't make him a rapist.

I think several posters on here are idiots, but I don't think it makes them rapists.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Jameis was an immature idiot at FSU.  That doesn't make him a rapist.
> 
> I think several posters on here are idiots, but I don't think it makes them rapists.



for example; let us say Slayer is an idiot. To my knowledge he has not been accused of rape, nor has he paid out 950k and had other cover up for him to stop him from being prosecuted or accused of rape. Jameis on the other hand did all the above; accused of rape, investigations and cover up and fsu paying out a million dollars to his victim and attorneys. circumstantial? not hardly. Now who sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> for example; let us say Slayer is an idiot. To my knowledge he has not been accused of rape, nor has he paid out 950k and had other cover up for him to stop him from being prosecuted or accused of rape. Jameis on the other hand did all the above; accused of rape, investigations and cover up and fsu paying out a million dollars to his victim and attorneys. circumstantial? not hardly. Now who sounds like an idiot.



I have been known to do some idiotic stuff from time to time.. 

But sorry, the FSU homers can say what they want. Payouts and cover-ups have been the standard with Winston and FSU!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Kinda hard to do since this forum only goes back to 2004 because of the crash
> 
> Typical of most mutt fans though.  Worried about what other schools do and bashing other players instead of worrying about their own.   Meanwhile, ol JW will go on making his millions, go to the Pro Bowl and being a great NFL QB, FSU will go on winning games why you pukes sit here and whine in your misery because all you have to hold on to is a Championship from 36 years ago
> 
> "Next year is our year"



my team won a title two weeks ago. 36 yrs does suck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have been known to do some idiotic stuff from time to time..
> 
> But sorry, the FSU homers can say what they want. Payouts and cover-ups have been the standard with Winston and FSU!




Looks like the Dawgs set the standard back in 02.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> my team won a title two weeks ago. 36 yrs does suck



now this I can agree with......


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Can't be.  It said just win.



How did that work out for you guys this year? You got whupped by GT.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> How did that work out for you guys this year? You got whupped by GT.



No we got beat. A whooping is what UF put on yall.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No we got beat. A whooping is what UF put on yall.



tek.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

fsu lost to tek


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

tek sux. cant believe they beat fsu


----------



## Scott G (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gotta go with nickel back on this one. never heard one dog say anything to support this predator



Not only that, but most if not all, the staff there at the time hasn't worked at UGA for n years. THEY GONE!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> and your point is what....
> 
> FSU still covered up JW's action. that your defending
> 
> the poor boy sure is digging up some bones to try and make himself feel better



No they didn't


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> tek.



Fsu

Remember what happened last time they played your boys? Bobby thumped little Nicky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fsu
> 
> Remember what happened last time they played your boys? Bobby thumped little Nicky.



4 NCs ago. pfttttt.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> for example; let us say Slayer is an idiot. To my knowledge he has not been accused of rape, nor has he paid out 950k and had other cover up for him to stop him from being prosecuted or accused of rape. Jameis on the other hand did all the above; accused of rape, investigations and cover up and fsu paying out a million dollars to his victim and attorneys. circumstantial? not hardly. Now who sounds like an idiot.



First of all, I wasn't talking about your man crush when I referred to idiots on this board.  Slayer is full of doodies, but Slayer is one of the handful of posters that keep this place alive.

People like you and Slayer were proclaiming Winston guilty long before there was any payout.  BTW, I am an insurance agent.  Trust me LOTS of people get settlements they don't deserve everyday.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 4 NCs ago. pfttttt.



2017 will be here before you know it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> First of all, I wasn't talking about your man crush when I referred to idiots on this board.  Slayer is full of doodies, but Slayer is one of the handful of posters that keep this place alive.
> 
> People like you and Slayer were proclaiming Winston guilty long before there was any payout.  BTW, I am an insurance agent.  Trust me LOTS of people get settlements they don't deserve everyday.




So what are you saying? We were right now that there has been a payout?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> First of all, I wasn't talking about your man crush when I referred to idiots on this board.  Slayer is full of doodies, but Slayer is one of the handful of posters that keep this place alive.
> 
> People like you and Slayer were proclaiming Winston guilty long before there was any payout.  BTW, I am an insurance agent.  Trust me LOTS of people get settlements they don't deserve everyday.



I new he/she was a gold digger.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 4 NCs ago. pfttttt.



Thumped like a little bug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> 2017 will be here before you know it.



Yes it will.

I hope 6 is sitting beside me when Bama shanks the winning fg. That would make a great avatar selfie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what are you saying? We were right now that there has been a payout?



sure sounds like it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

What ever happened with the woman beater Bama brought in?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

What a crime and Complete waste of money.
How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend UGA this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What a crime and Complete waste of money.
> How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend UGA this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.



Are you Jake's Doppleganger?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Are you Jake's Doppleganger?



Been awhile since I've seen him, but our mama's had the camera rolling.



 GIFSoup


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 29, 2016)

I was at UGA during the Tony Cole debacle. He was scum that should have never been recruited to our fine institution.  However, I have no doubt that Jim Harrick saw his basketball potential as more important than his character.  And that ladies and gentlemen is why Cole and Harrick both got shown the door.  

Cole has been in and out of jail since he left UGA.  He has had domestic violence issues and caused problems wherever he has been.

Likewise, Jim Harrick had a dark cloud following him at many stops.  He always seemed to have the win at all costs mentality. The best thing Cole ever did was rat out his coach and expose Harrick's transgressions.

Both men were a blight on the university and did not fit in with the Georgia way.  That's why both left the university.  Let me add that Harrick was President Michael Adams pick.  That was not Dooley's man.  That was Adams' "guy." I was on the "Fire Michael Adams" train pretty early.

That's my take on it.  Cole was trash.  The coach who recruited him and allowed his antics to go on was trash, and the president who handpicked the coach should have been fired.  That's not the way that we do things at UGA.  

Alright, FSU fans it's your turn...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was at UGA during the Tony Cole debacle. He was scum that should have never been recruited to our fine institution.  However, I have no doubt that Jim Harrick saw his basketball potential as more important than his character.  And that ladies and gentlemen is why Cole and Harrick both got shown the door.
> 
> Cole has been in and out of jail since he left UGA.  He has had domestic violence issues and caused problems wherever he has been.
> 
> ...



The man represented Uga and apparently the administration was cool with it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 29, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was at UGA during the Tony Cole debacle. He was scum that should have never been recruited to our fine institution.  However, I have no doubt that Jim Harrick saw his basketball potential as more important than his character.  And that ladies and gentlemen is why Cole and Harrick both got shown the door.
> 
> Cole has been in and out of jail since he left UGA.  He has had domestic violence issues and caused problems wherever he has been.
> 
> ...



I don't doubt that FSU didn't follow Title IX protocol.  I also believe a reason for this was the lack of cooperation from Kinsman.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The man represented Uga and apparently the administration was cool with it.



Like I said, the administrator (Adams) who handpicked him and was cool with it should have been fired.  That's also the same guy that forced Dooley out not long after this. He should have been fired but the Board of Regents wouldn't do it because they liked his academic track record. Athletics almost got Adams fired, but academics saved him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Like I said, the administrator (Adams) who handpicked him and was cool with it should have been fired.  That's also the same guy that forced Dooley out not long after this. He should have been fired but the Board of Regents wouldn't do it because they liked his academic track record. Athletics almost got Adams fired, but academics saved him.



Sorry bud but this is the same thing folks trash Fsu for. Uga knowingly recruited someone with a history of sexual misconduct in an attempt to win games. The powers that be obviously didn't care either, as Adams retained a job.



How should this make a Uga dad feel knowing the university cares absolutely nothing about his daughter's safety? Knowing that her school will give a sexual predator a free degree and all the victims he could ask for just to win a couple games. 



College athletics are such a big $ business now that just about anything goes. All schools are guilty of these type things and we as fans are partially to blame. (Yes even Ga fans).


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry bud but this is the same thing folks trash Fsu for. Uga knowingly recruited someone with a history of sexual misconduct in an attempt to win games. The powers that be obviously didn't care either, as Adams retained a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The powers that be retained Adams because he was successful in raising the academic standards at UGA, not anything he did for athletics.  Most of the time, he seemed adversarial toward the athletics.  That's why the man got booed loudly every time he set foot on the football field.

I agree that 15 years ago UGA basketball had the wrong mentality - win at all cost.  The man responsible for that mentality, Jim Harrick, deserved what he got for enabling that thug. Even a decade and a half later, it is embarrassing that a criminal like Tony Cole was ever admitted into the university.




FSU fans, do you think that Jimbo properly handled JW and his issues? If not, what should he have done differently?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 30, 2016)

Your right no difference ... lets see ... FSU presbo and coach still employed.  UGA presbo and coach no longer employed.  Your right shuck'n'jive, no difference at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> FSU fans, do you think that Jimbo properly handled JW and his issues? If not, what should he have done differently?





You really don't need to ask that question... Just read all of the Jameis Winston threads..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 31, 2016)

browning slayer = fsu and jameis winston hater.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> browning slayer = fsu and jameis winston hater.



^^THIS^^

Daily FSU sucks!


----------

